# Back from Christmas.



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I am bringing back my idea I had from around Christmas time. 2-way design with a TangBand W5-704, and a Dayton "silky."

There's only 2 components on the woofer, and 3 on the tweeter, but that might all change once I get it all put together and figure out that it measures horribly. 










That's +/- 2 db modeled. I doubt it'll turn out that good though. The box will be about ~.6 cu.ft. sealed.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good luck with this build. Keep us posted.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I tweaked the design almost completely and am going to use a in-line variable BSC-type circuit. The response is similar, but less efficient than that. I've got most of the wood cut, but am going to go over it all again before I assemble. It might be a couple weeks because of school, etc. 

The cabinet is going to be 14" - 8.5" - 10" (W*H*D), so a horizontal rectangle; there's less BSC used that way and I've always wanted "odd" speakers. I'm highly optimistic about this as I've spent a lot of time trying to figure out this whole shebang out. 

Good thing is this doubles as a electrical physics project for my second semester physics class. =)


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

mgboy said:


> Well I tweaked the design almost completely and am going to use a in-line variable BSC-type circuit. The response is similar, but less efficient than that. I've got most of the wood cut, but am going to go over it all again before I assemble. It might be a couple weeks because of school, etc.
> 
> The cabinet is going to be 14" - 8.5" - 10" (W*H*D), so a horizontal rectangle; there's less BSC used that way and I've always wanted "odd" speakers. I'm highly optimistic about this as I've spent a lot of time trying to figure out this whole shebang out.
> 
> Good thing is this doubles as a electrical physics project for my second semester physics class. =)


By the way, the new design has a 2nd order electrical Butterworth @ 3100 (low pass), and a 3rd order electrical @ 3500 (high pass.) Both are third order acoustic. It's not a very "traditional" cross over by any means, but it's what needs to be. 

After this experience, I don't see how people can just throw a random symmetrical crossover in a system somewhere in between both the driver and tweeter can play, it just doesn't seem like a good idea to me. I see a lot of crossover calculators online, and I wonder how many people are just using them?.. Oh well.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well they're built, assembled and sound great (to me.) I've primed the boxes, but need to go over them with filler, sand paper, and more primer before I can get them "finished." I know this has been a slow process but I'll have pictures sometime soon.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

All good things come in time..

I look forward to seeing the results of your labors.

JCD


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Great going mike.
Id be interested in your impressions of the midrange quality since I have been considering using this woofer as a midrange driver in a three way system. Can you be more specific about the Dayton silk dome tweeter you are using. If the finished product sounds good, as i'm sure it will, i might copy the design!:T


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to use these woofers as a mid range, and they play very high, as to eliminate the need for a expensive tweeter to match with it. Thank the phasing dusk cap for that.. I'm not sure it's actually classified as a phase plug, but it's close. 

As for the tweeter, I'm using the Dayton DC28F-8 “Silky”, the unshielded one. I'd give it 4 stars, but could be better. 

Depending on the rest of your drivers in that 3 way, and whether it's budget orientated, I would look at using the W5-1685 5 in. underhung driver from TB, although it's not in stock at PE yet. That, and the 6.5 in. driver look like mean business and I would LOVE to hear them. The w5-704 will do a great job as a midrange, but if you had high standards, I'd look other places. They suit me great though, for my room. =)


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well they do sound very good, but a friend of mine wants to buy them, and my amp from me so I've already got another design in the works using the Dayton RS150-4, and the Vifa DX25. A nice "high end" (for me) two way series design. 
I've got the crossover designed, but you know how that goes - when it's made, it isn't always finished. I'll be ordering the new stuff here in a couple weeks after I get back from vacation, and after my birthday (the big one eight.)

My review of my current TB design is this:

_____

Smooth, and rich. I didn't but a BSC in there merely because I was trying out an line level (active?) BSC with cut too much voltage out, but it doesn't really matter because these speakers are right in front of a wall (two inches at most) so they aren't lacking the bass I thought they would. Solid down to 50-60Hz if you don't listen at ridiculous levels. I was playing CoD4 as loud as I could possibly stand, and they stood up to the task very well, but obviously they sound much better setup with a nice sub.

They sound much better than my Pioneer S-X4g vintage monitors I was using before. The voicing is very smooth, but not as laid back as my dad's vintage Celestion SL6-s's. Overall I'm very happy with them, if you listen in a small-medium room, or want to use them for surrounds, I'd certainly approve. But if you were going to have away from a wall, or hanging somewhere a BSC should probably be used. 

_____

I will definitely include pictures before I sell these, and build pictures of the new speakers as by them I hope to have a camera. =D I don't have a camera now, and my brother took his with him when he moved out. =(


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

A couple cellphone pictures here. I need a new phone too. =( Maybe that'll be the birthday present. =D





















Those are both (obviously) before they were finished - the second is a test run with primer on 'em.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good considering the pic quality. Is that the port on the right side in the bottom pic?


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes sir, it is. Roughly .5 ft^3 tuned to 53 Hz.


----------

